# Some of me spiders



## trogdor1988 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just some pics of a few of my tarantulas, enjoy.

Sp4










Plumipes









one of the many Sarina





Premoult vulpina 





140mm Male Pseudocrassipes slightly annoyed





Papuanus





Hope you like them.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool! I've been semi- interested in getting a spider sometime, just because they're so interesting.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah there great animals, getting a tad to expensive these days but.


----------



## Duke (Apr 8, 2009)

Any more pics of Sarina, or the Pseudocrassipes?


They catch my eye the most.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah man

Sarina again after her last moult





And more of male pseudo


----------



## TedBundy (Apr 8, 2009)

i love spiders. So beautiful and interesting, not too fond of picking them up too much though. Lol


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol cheers mate, yeah i dont hold often its not a smart thing to do, especially since the spider can get hurt quite easily. But yes i agree, i think there a beautiful and interesting animal.


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 8, 2009)

gotta love em,they're awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheers mate.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome spiders Trogdor,i hear that you dont need any licence with them,correct me if thats wrong..Iwas thinking a getting a tarantula,their amazing.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah mate no license needed.


----------



## spookadook (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you find that they all hvae different personalitys?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 11, 2009)

Trogdor your threads always intrigue me BUT SCARE THE HELL OUT OF ME TOOOOO !!!!.....have you ever been bitten by them? I have been bitten by a good size huntsman ,and when I lived in NSW, I got bitten by a white tail. Both bites hurt ,felt like hot lead was dropped onto my hand by the huntsman and the white tail felt like a pin prick (which at first is what I thought I had done)then it burnt a bit and got really itchy and blistered it took months to heal and am left with a scar on the inside of my finger where it bit me .


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 11, 2009)

They are just so interesting, i really fancy getting one but whenever i see them in the shops, well.... you just cant see them! they are always hiding and never seem to be out. Do you find them very active? 

likewise redbellybite. iv been bitten by a white tail. not the nicest of bites. mine came up in a big raised welt which then had about 50 'craters' in it which oozed. it was gross. now i have a scar on my inner arm about the size of a dollar coin. looks like lots of little punture marks inside a circle.

trogdor, how venomous are the spiders in the australian pet trade?


----------



## Radar (Apr 11, 2009)

The Aussie T's are nocturnal, so the ones you see in the shops are undoubtedly trying to get some sleep and relief from the fluro lights :lol:
Some species are more surface active than others, typically arid species spend a bit more time in their burrows, with 'rainforest' species being more surface active, but there are always exceptions. And yes, sometimes you are simply buying a 'pet hole'......one of mine is a bit like that...


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2009)

ugly bloody t's, bit like yourself eh steve  that sp4 and plumipes are lookin good, make sure you get kotzmans pics up when she arrives


----------



## Carcass (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice, got seven of my own, all captive bred. Sorry, dont have any decent pics right now though I will post "em soon. Any one know what the go is with Funnel Webs, availability, price, do I need a permit????? Not fussy on species although Sydney is my preference, interested in any. Ultimate happy day would invovle getting a Northern Funnel Web!!!!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 12, 2009)

rednut said:


> The Aussie T's are nocturnal, so the ones you see in the shops are undoubtedly trying to get some sleep and relief from the fluro lights :lol:
> Some species are more surface active than others, typically arid species spend a bit more time in their burrows, with 'rainforest' species being more surface active, but there are always exceptions. And yes, sometimes you are simply buying a 'pet hole'......one of mine is a bit like that...


 
Yep i bought a pet hole as well, being that most hate the light how do you entice them out, my BESpider only comes out in complete darkness to snack on crickets. and usually very late at night. is there a species that is more likely to be seen during daylight for interaction?


----------



## Radar (Apr 12, 2009)

Carcass, you don't need a permit or anything out of the ordinary to keep funnel webs, except for PLENTY of experience with spiders and the ability to never let your guard down around them. Not doubting you or anything, it's just they are seriously dangerous animals, never to be underestimated. You'll want to check if your local hospital (Im guessing Cairns) has the correct antivenom for funnelwebs, keeping the worlds most venomous spider warrents a bit of forward-planning :lol: (not joking about checking with the hospital though.....)

There are people around that sell them, not something you will find from the commercial operators though (I don't think, anyway).

Cracks, not really mate, they hate light.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 12, 2009)

Funnel webs are great.Seriously fast when they want to be though.They literally have prey items subdued in about a second.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2009)

well this has gone from nightmare to complete TERROR ...funnelwebs as pets ....when I used to live in the Blue mountains ...we had many encounters with the funnel webs ..very scary aggressive big bulky blackish blue creatures...and they look like they basically fold in half when they raise themselves up to bite arrrrrrrrr we had a male attacking the broom that my hubby was using to get it off our front porch it was amazing to watch but holy hell ,I wouldnt want to be on the end of that bite its fangs were bloody huge ..


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love to get some spiders just waiting for the right one/s to come along I guess thats local so I can go have a look first. I dont wantto go to a Pet Shop as most have no idea what they are on about except for what they read out of books.
If anyone local to Ippy has any for sale and wouldnt mind me popping in for a chat let me know


----------



## Carcass (Apr 12, 2009)

rednut said:


> Carcass, you don't need a permit or anything out of the ordinary to keep funnel webs, except for PLENTY of experience with spiders and the ability to never let your guard down around them. Not doubting you or anything, it's just they are seriously dangerous animals, never to be underestimated. You'll want to check if your local hospital (Im guessing Cairns) has the correct antivenom for funnelwebs, keeping the worlds most venomous spider warrents a bit of forward-planning :lol: (not joking about checking with the hospital though.....)
> 
> There are people around that sell them, not something you will find from the commercial operators though (I don't think, anyway).
> 
> Cracks, not really mate, they hate light.


 Agreed!!! I"m not saying I"m an expert but I have had ALOT of experience with Tarantulas in my previous job. I realize a Funnel Web is a hell of alot more spider than a Tarantula but I am amazed by the power & potency of these beautiful Aussie spiders Unlike a HSV, I just want one!!! Sorry for diverting from the original topic everybody! Anyone who can help out PM me


----------



## Mr_Fang (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet Nice Spiders Mate


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 12, 2009)

Waaaa
Lol. Reminds me of "Eight Legged Freaks"
SPiders would be so interesting to keep, but defenitely aen't for me
Thanks for posting mate.
Ben.


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice T's........whats the temperament like on the species youve posted here ?? 



rednut said:


> keeping the worlds most venomous spider warrents a bit of forward-planning.


:shock: Errrrr.....just out of interest.... when was the funnel web classed as the worlds most venomous ?:?


----------



## AlexN (Apr 12, 2009)

There is something unholy about spiders.... Im glad that some people are able to enjoy them, and hold them.. keep them as pets... but to me, they are pure evil.... I cringe even at the photos... yet for some reason, I just had to look! 

Nice animals... For you...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey all, wow lotta posts lol. Umm ill try remember what everyone asked, some of mine are active but a tarantula being active just means its out of its hole. My big crassipes which i didnt get a pic of is out all day long even when the suns out she only goes down when moulting or when i open the lid. There not that bad when it comes to venom unless you have an anaphalactic reaction or however its bloody spelt. When it comes to aggresiveness and the ability to see them it all depends on the spider, there like snakes in a way. Some will always be mental some will be more calm. Though there not an animal to handle because as calm as you think they are they will bite and it will hurt lol.

Oh and btw, love you to john hahaha and will do with the kotz.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 15, 2009)

[video=youtube;HIml7cPow0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIml7cPow0E[/video]
holy crap! could think of better ways to break a record !!


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Very nice, got seven of my own, all captive bred. Sorry, dont have any decent pics right now though I will post "em soon. Any one know what the go is with Funnel Webs, availability, price, do I need a permit????? Not fussy on species although Sydney is my preference, interested in any. Ultimate happy day would invovle getting a Northern Funnel Web!!!!!!



they are available from time to time, i catch them in the area, the species round here is actually worse than the syd funnels but alot easyer to keep. I currently only keep a nsw undescribed species, never see them altho i do love the look of the radiating web from the hole.


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Oh and btw, love you to john hahaha and will do with the kotz.



marry me?


----------



## brycehf (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice spiders man


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had 2 redbacks in captivity for 2 weeks now just to observe them. Very timid spider with a frenetic web which is fairly weak compared to others. This in my opinion is why they are extremely fast to pounce on their prey before they break free. i have put heaps of small insects in their enclosure such as weavils, mealworm beetles,crickets ,slaters, and the occasional moth. these redbacks feed exclusively in the web and will not go down to ground level to feed so i have to try and drive the insects up a small twig via a dim night light. i cant see their fangs and their heads as such is tiny, my book states that the males fangs cannot penetrate human skin which is interesting so i assume as with raptors that sexual dimorphism is present. I found the huntsman i had for 2 weeks far more active as not a web spinner therefore prowling for prey after dark. 
Great experience though and to learn about different species, im on the look out for a sizable wolfy in the garden now....


----------



## syxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

My Brother has kept red backs for years and currently keeps two by the names of dim sim and spring roll. Apparently he finds them interesting to keep from what he tells me their favourite food is cockroaches even though they're bigger than the red backs they go crazy for them although they eat any insect. He has had dim sim for over eighteen months now and spring roll for about nine months. BTW great looking T's


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

nice little collection you have of creepy crawlies, i have a P.Sarina but there is no way i'd get that close and personal with her LOL


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Apr 30, 2009)

Until you see great photos of spiders (like yours trogdor) you don't realise how beautiful and unique spiders are. Although they fascinate me I don't think I would consider having any as contact pets. I am 'brain immune' enough not to let them bother me as much these days and have included a couple of photos of the huntsman spiders I have living here.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool Tarantulas,

Does anyone who posted have any spiderlings available? Im in Sydney and after two.

Don't want large adults as I wanna watch them grow.

PM me if you have any and what species

cheers

Jonny


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 30, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Until you see great photos of spiders (like yours trogdor) you don't realise how beautiful and unique spiders are. Although they fascinate me I don't think I would consider having any as contact pets. I am 'brain immune' enough not to let them bother me as much these days and have included a couple of photos of the huntsman spiders I have living here.


 
the 3rd and 4th pics arent Huntsmen, looks very intriguing though.Appears to be sheltering in a web, any other pics of this one?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 30, 2009)

those pics are what alot of people around here call whistling spiders ,I am not a spider person but have had one of those big fellas at my house ,very bulky in the bum and big greyish colour spider..


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> those pics are what alot of people around here call whistling spiders ,I am not a spider person but have had one of those big fellas at my house ,very bulky in the bum and big greyish colour spider..


 Thanks RBB dont get them down here in Vic, looks interesting though.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 30, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Thanks RBB dont get them down here in Vic, looks interesting though.[/QUOTE
> I never heard it whistling though maybe because my screams were a hell of alot louder :lol::lol::lol:...I dont know its proper name either .


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 30, 2009)

Eerrrr yuck, how can you let that sit on your hand.....I am glad you like them. I am sure they are great but they make me shiver. I will never get use to spiders'.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 1, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> the 3rd and 4th pics arent Huntsmen, looks very intriguing though.Appears to be sheltering in a web, any other pics of this one?


 
Sorry, I just noticed your comment  I do have more but as with most of my photos - not real good.
These were taken in the same feed shed - we store molasses in the old fridge and it attracts cockroaches etc - think she was after them?
I put one of the photos you have already seen here too in case you want to have another look.
Anyway curious to see if you can identify her.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 1, 2009)

Sorry *trogdor1988* didn't intend to monopolies your thread with the identifying this spider.

this will be the last post of photos of it and hopefully someone will be able to identify it...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 1, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Sorry *trogdor1988* didn't intend to monopolies your thread with the identifying this spider.
> 
> this will be the last post of photos of it and hopefully someone will be able to identify it...


That pics (1st one on last post) is a good one, the spinnerets are small like a Huntsman, but the Abdomen is fairly bulky for a huntsman, so im not sure unless you've got a head and body shot.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 3, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> That pics (1st one on last post) is a good one, the spinnerets are small like a Huntsman, but the Abdomen is fairly bulky for a huntsman, so im not sure unless you've got a head and body shot.


 
No head shots.  

*Thank You* for all your input though.

I will take my camera to the feed shed in the future and who knows I may get the opportunity to get some better shots including some of her head.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> No head shots.
> 
> *Thank You* for all your input though.
> 
> I will take my camera to the feed shed in the future and who knows I may get the opportunity to get some better shots including some of her head.


 LOL, i went out the front tonight with my old 35mm canon and got some shots of my resident 2 wheel weavers ,(Eriophora transmarina) Hopefully the shots will turn out as they are awesome, but will take me awhile to get them developed.


----------



## TheDarkRose (May 4, 2009)

those r some nice pics
i have a 14cm phlogius sarina, 2 huntsmans, a red back and a wolf spider
i love spiders


----------



## Radar (May 4, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Nice T's........whats the temperament like on the species youve posted here ??
> 
> 
> :shock: Errrrr.....just out of interest.... when was the funnel web classed as the worlds most venomous ?:?




Sorry about the late reply mate. 
Honestly got no idea, but the Sydney funnel web (Im pretty sure, keep in mind there are different species of funnelwebs) is regarded as the worlds most dangerous, and apparently one of the 10 most dangerous creatures on earth. Not bad really.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

rednut said:


> Sorry about the late reply mate.
> Honestly got no idea, but the Sydney funnel web (Im pretty sure, keep in mind there are different species of funnelwebs) is regarded as the worlds most dangerous, and apparently one of the 10 most dangerous creatures on earth. Not bad really.


 
My Bert Brunet book states that the toxin produced by the Funnel web is the deadliest toxin produced by any animal anywhere. Go the Aussies ..


----------



## Reptilian (May 6, 2009)

Man i would love some T's ... They look awesome...

Regards..
Ash...


----------



## DanTheMan (May 6, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Until you see great photos of spiders (like yours trogdor) you don't realise how beautiful and unique spiders are. Although they fascinate me I don't think I would consider having any as contact pets. I am 'brain immune' enough not to let them bother me as much these days and have included a couple of photos of the huntsman spiders I have living here.



Is that one of your snakes in that last pic?


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 6, 2009)

This has freaked me out enough to make me lift my feet off the floor.

And I will definately be checking my bed before getting in.


----------



## woosang (May 7, 2009)

TedBundy said:


> i love spiders. So beautiful and interesting, not too fond of picking them up too much though. Lol


OO Shivers... I am of the look and photograph but never touch. Ever.. Pretty though


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 8, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Is that one of your snakes in that last pic?


 
Sorry, just saw your comment this morning...

Yes it is one of the pythons that live here

I have more/other photos on my thread

but will post a couple of pictures of the snake in question here

thank you for your interest


----------



## Chuckface01 (May 9, 2009)

nice spiders....


----------



## Moreliaman (May 10, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> When it comes to aggresiveness and the ability to see them it all depends on the spider, there like snakes in a way. Some will always be mental some will be more calm.



Weird, ive never had any minax, lividum or poecilotheria come with differing personalities ....infact i cant remember any specie ive kept having a different temperament to another spider of the same specie............snakes & lizards yes...but not spiders.



rednut said:


> Sorry about the late reply mate.
> Honestly got no idea, but the Sydney funnel web (Im pretty sure, keep in mind there are different species of funnelwebs) is regarded as the worlds most dangerous, and apparently one of the 10 most dangerous creatures on earth. Not bad really.



hummmmm....i was under the impression that the phoneutria spp (brazilian wandering spiders) are the deadliest in the world, if i remember correctly it was also listed in the 2007 guiness world record book....have they done tests on atrax venom & found it to be more toxic ?

lol....dont worry about the late reply m8.....ive been guilty of not replying at all before !!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 14, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> That pics (1st one on last post) is a good one, the spinnerets are small like a Huntsman, but the Abdomen is fairly bulky for a huntsman, so im not sure unless you've got a head and body shot.


 
Yes, I have finally managed to get some more photos of the spider in the horse's feed shed!

'she' wasn't in the easiest spot for photos and I had to get down on the floor and aim my camera up...


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes Mark you are correct, the Brazilian Wandering Spider is considered to be the most toxic in the world. 



Moreliaman said:


> hummmmm....i was under the impression that the phoneutria spp (brazilian wandering spiders) are the deadliest in the world, if i remember correctly it was also listed in the 2007 guiness world record book....have they done tests on atrax venom & found it to be more toxic ?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 14, 2009)

if i bought those spiders home mum would kick me out! but dad would think otherwise......


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 17, 2009)

I read in scails and tails that all tarrantulas are also called whistling spiders.


----------

